# $4 Oil Change Ramps



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, they're low, but you don't have to worry about scraping the air dam driving onto them. 
With the front wheels sitting on these (12" pictured), I have plenty of room to put my huge 4 gallon oil collector under the car, reach in and remove the oil plug and filter (and I'm under 6' and over 200lb).
And the little bit of lift helps move the oil towards the drain hole at the back of the oil pan. 

12" wide for $4 a pair.

16" wide for $6 a pair.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I have a small 2 ton harborfreight floor jack that works great for oil changes and tire rotations. It's not the greatest but it does the job for $20. 

I"d like to find some small jack stands.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I think my small jack stands are about 11 1/2" fully lowered. 
If I were doing much more than removing a drain plug I'd want the frame at least that high. 
If I'm replacing brake lines I set them at about 16". 
If I'm doing exhaust work I get out the 26" truck stands. 

Another thing you can do is get some 4x8x16" cap blocks, (or stack some thin pavers 2 or 3 blocks high) raise the car up with a floor jack, and set the wheels on the blocks. 


I'd be leery of sticking my head under a Cruze height car with just a jack. 
If my head got caught between the subframe and the concrete on the bounce, my skull might break. 

I like the pavers for quick and simple jobs when I'm not spending much time under the car.
It's quicker to toss them in front of the wheels than it is to position the jack, and the car's sitting on solid concrete.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

My cheapo ramps, old 2x8 lumber from a gooseneck trailer bed screwed together...heavy but effective.









Gradual incline low enough to clear air dam, underbody...raises car about 5 inches.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is my "lowered" ramps. Made them at the end of summer from scraps of 1x8. Works perfect to get my 4 ton jack under the Bomb.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I need something higher. My fat A rolls around on a creeper.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Public service announcement...
Don't crawl under a vehicle that's parked on these:


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Taxman said:


> Public service announcement...
> Don't crawl under a vehicle that's parked on these: <snip pic>


I suspect these were already damaged, then broke when they were used. Is that right (do you know)? 

If there's any crack or other damage to one of these plastic ramps (Rhino), they need to be tossed. They don't fail gracefully. 

Doug

.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> This is my "lowered" ramps. Made them at the end of summer from scraps of 1x8. Works perfect to get my 4 ton jack under the Bomb.


what happened to your rocker?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boraz said:


> what happened to your rocker?


I was backing out of a driveway that had a wooden step that sticks out into the driveway. The drive is two vehicles wide and people park on the side away from the porch (step). I was trying to back out a trailer, concerned with not hitting someone car and since the step is so low, I did not see it, more like I felt it deform the rocker. It could have been really ugly if I were going fast.

Hopefully this spring it will be fixed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> I need something higher. My fat A rolls around on a creeper.


A little late but...

I jack it up and put jack stands under it. I use the low profile ramps because I would tear up the fascia if I used regular ramps.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> A little late but...
> 
> I jack it up and put jack stands under it. I use the low profile ramps because I would tear up the fascia if I used regular ramps.


I"m gonna try out my motorcycle lift the next time I need to change. It's designed with safety catches, much like jack stands, so it won't come down from bleeding off.


----------

